

The Inequality Taboo - rkts
http://www.bible-researcher.com/murray1.html

======
tokenadult
It's interesting to look at the home page of the source website for the
submitted article:

<http://www.bible-researcher.com/>

The matters treated in another subpage

<http://www.bible-researcher.com/canon1.html>

are issues I have researched extensively, as are the issues treated in the
submitted article. I'll have to defer to others to reply first to the
substance of the submitted article while I go out on a date with my wife. I'll
come back and see how the discussion has developed, post other sources as
needed.

See

<http://learninfreedom.org/iqbooks.html>

for a bibliography on issues related to the content of the submitted article,
which I had better update soon.

------
poppysan
Not this again...

